# Petsmart/Petco Run!



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm leaving to go to the store in a minute! I need to pick up a few things. 

So PICTURES when i get back  

Lord only knows what i'll end up buying this :x

Don't you just hate when you know you'll come home with something you don't need, but you just love it? Let's hope I don't walk down the betta isle, or I'll be coming home with a new fish! lol


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

$100 says you come home with a pretty new fishie!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Haha! Every time i go to petsmart/petco i cant resist X)


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

Last night I went into Petco "just to look" and ended up coming home with a new betta. The funny part is, they were closing in 15 minutes so I figured it was safe! XD


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Can't wait to see! I'm SO jealous! I can't wait to get another one either


----------



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

I got a Marimo  and some wisteria  

I ALMOST bought a crowntail, he had a black body with purple and red fins.  I woulda named him EdHardy D:. But he is the new tank setup Sherbert has  










and i finalized everything on my new betta I'm getting off of aquabids  

here he is,









kinda looks like he's starting to marble  Idk what to name him D: he should be in the mail tmrrw


----------



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

@ilovebunnies - i almost did! lol. paypal tht 100? ;D LOL jk 

@pink - lol it's like an impulse thing! i can never resist!

@princess - LMAO! i can almost picture it! thinkin ur safe, then BAM! a beautiful betta sitting right in front of you 

@laki - next time you go, let me know! i'll go the same day and we can buy fish together! and name them like theyre twins! lol


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice AB fishy, I like marbles! I am limiting myself to only two -.- I don't need any more, I love my boys!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

jskate94 said:


> @laki - next time you go, let me know! i'll go the same day and we can buy fish together! and name them like theyre twins! lol



 Most definitely!!! (I already have a name picked out though ;-) )


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

*What is this one?*

I went today, no fish but ended up with a 20 G


----------



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

@Laki - ! what name have you picked out?! lol

@Tiki - that's what i need! lol, at least you know you'll be getting more fish in the future with that juicy 20 g!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

wow that fish is gorg! I went to petco for a couple platies and cory cats and ended up with another tank and a DT male =X


----------



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

thank you!  and lol! it's a habit to always grab at least one thing while in there  have a pic of your boy? i'd LOVE to see


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I had my chance tonight. I went in for bunny hay and a betta heater and was looking at them... 2 which stood out and a couple pinkish ones. The 2 best looking ones were white and blue possibly marble (I can't tell yet) and one was CT and the other was VT!!  I didn't get them bc I wanna make sure I have everything I need for Lakitu first! 

The name I picked out for my next boy is Bowser. <3 <3


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

oh i hate you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im on a search to find a marble/white hm male!!! UGH so hard to find here!!!!


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

i went to petco for a new plant today...and came home with a new tank lol..i need to stay away!! i dont have room for a bigger tank...my boy went from 1 gallon to 2.5..it barely fit on my night stand..but he seems to love it! i looked a the bettas but no way i can have 2..i wish..i seen few little guys that looks so sad...and one was dead it was upsetting


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Why can't it be january. I want to buy more stuffies...Like bettas and tanks and marimo.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I tested my bf tonight to see what he thought of having another betta.. I convinced him in 2 seconds just now with a pic of mustard gas. You can have all the blue-white marbles in the world, animallover, if I can have 1 mustard!!


----------



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

@Laki - Bowser & Wario!  and LOL! the mustards are what got my mom too! lmao

@animallover - search "platinum" or "opaque" or "marble" on aquabid! 

@yaoi - january's only 4 months away!


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

But its so far D: I want lots of tanks and bettas so that in early june i can do my first spawn


----------



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

lol, i'm gonna try doing my first spawn this December  why can't you go to the store now?


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

My mommy wont let me. Xd I clould, i have the money!


----------



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

@miss - sorry i didnt see ur reply till now! n lol! i think we all doo  i always get a broken heart everytime i see a dead one


----------

